# Sea Bass



## IA pigsNcrops (Jan 6, 2019)

First time post, have been lurking for a couple of years, and have followed a few of bear and chilli's step by steps.  This was my first try at Sea Bass, and it was a success.  Brushed all sides with butter, a few drizzles of orange juice, then some sea salt and fresh rosemary.   Baked at 380 degrees until IT 150 degrees.   It was tender and flakey.


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 6, 2019)

Looks delicious to me!

Welcome to:


----------



## Steve H (Jan 6, 2019)

That looks yummy! What type of sea bass is this?


----------



## IA pigsNcrops (Jan 6, 2019)

Steve H said:


> That looks yummy! What type of sea bass is this?


Tell you the truth, i am not sure, it was a one lb fillet at the seafood counter


----------



## Steve H (Jan 6, 2019)

IA pigsNcrops said:


> Tell you the truth, i am not sure, it was a one lb fillet at the seafood counter



Just curious. A couple years ago I bought 2 pounds of Chilean sea bass. It was pricey. But it was very, very good. Just wondering if that is what you had.


----------



## ksblazer (Jan 6, 2019)

Looks good

Seems like a flavorful and fairly easy to make recipe.

Need to start cooking up more seafood. Around here it used to be a couple of $$ more per lb than beef. But over the last few years. Beef seems to have increased in price more than seafood has. Not that all fish costs less than beef.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 6, 2019)

IA looks like you did a fine job on that bass, and welcome to the forum(s)

Chris


----------



## IA pigsNcrops (Jan 6, 2019)

Thanks for all the Welcomes,  seems odd for my first post to be fish, when i farm, raise swine and a few cattle.  I have done my share of pork and beef on the smoker, but i was shocked at how this turned out.  I am in the process of smoking a pork butt now to make some pulled pork for my son, his fav


----------

